
Why I Stopped Calling Myself a “Freelancer” - caleb_thompson
https://www.fastcompany.com/3054141/lessons-learned/why-i-stopped-calling-myself-a-freelancer?utm_content=buffer8932e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
DawkinsGawd
So - What exactly does a CMO-for-hire do?

